# Verizon DSL Connection problem/IP problem



## jadesmommy2000 (Aug 14, 2004)

I have a problem that I hope someone brilliant out there can help me with. I subscribed to Verizon DSL. They sent me a self-installation kit in the mail and I installed it as instructed. When I got to the point of them checking my connection, it stated that I needed to call for tech help. Needless to say, I sat on hold for 30 minutes for them to tell me that I needed to contact HP, because I could not get my IP address to release and renew, which in fact is the case. I called HP and because I am out of warranty they want a one-time fee of $40.00. I think that is ridiculous. So I am relying on someone whom can help me with the IP problem. I did try to release/renew IP but it did nothing. The current IP begins with 192. and Verizon said that I need a 4 someting. Please anyone who can help I would greatly appreciate this, for now I am paying for AOL (to have internet) and Verizon DSL (that I can not use).


----------



## Guest (Aug 14, 2004)

Try this!

Shut down the computer!

Unplug the modems power supply from the wall recepticle.

Wait 1/2 hour and plug it back in.

Turn on the computer after all the lights on the modem come on.

See if that works.


----------



## jadesmommy2000 (Aug 14, 2004)

*Thanks!*

Thanks Speedo for your response. Unfortunately, we tried this yesterday. Thanks anyways!


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

The fact that your current IP address starts with 192.x.x.x indicates you're on a private LAN. That being the case, how about telling us about ALL the networking equipment you have, because I don't think we're getting the whole story.


----------



## jadesmommy2000 (Aug 14, 2004)

In response to the last post, I have no networking anything. This computer is a home computer that is just used for the internet and my kids to do homework. I know nothing about networking. The only internet provider that I have ever used on this computer is AOL. My daughter-in-law checked her IP on her computer at home and it shows the same IP of 192. and she knows nothing of networking either. Thanks!


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

Once again, you at least have a broadband modem, I'd like to know the exact make/model. By your own admission, you know nothing of networking, please help those that do help you. :smile: 

FYI, the fact that the computer gets a private IP address makes me believe that this is more than a simple DSL modem you have, because you'd have a public IP address in that case. There really is a reason for my question, even though it may not seem apparent...


----------



## dsltech1138 (Aug 25, 2004)

More than likely, you have our Westell Model 2200 DSL modem, which has a built in single-port router, giving you a default IP of 192.168.1.47. If the IP ends in something other than .47 or .46, you're not pulling the IP from the modem.

If that helps... when you called, we probably found a Network Adaptor, or ethernet card, issue.

And yes, I am a member of the "enemy." :chgrin:


----------



## GhostHost 7777 (Aug 27, 2004)

*Same Problem*

I'm having the same problem as jadesmommy2000! I was finally able to get a phone line put in my room, but I can't change my IP address from its 169.xxx.xxx.xx number to the needed 4xx???? that Verizon needs. The one good thing is that I complained enough to Verizon and threatened to cancel my DSL service before my free month ended. Not only did they give me an extra free month, but they are also sending me a free ehternet card, and they're gonna send someone out to install it for me. But, I'd like to try to get this problem fixed in the mean time.

I have a Westell 2110 Wirespeed modem and a Realtek RTL 8139 Family PCI Fast Ethernet NIC. HELP! I'm really looking forward to having DSL.


----------



## gjw (Aug 27, 2004)

jadesmommy2000 said:


> In response to the last post, I have no networking anything. This computer is a home computer that is just used for the internet and my kids to do homework. I know nothing about networking. The only internet provider that I have ever used on this computer is AOL. My daughter-in-law checked her IP on her computer at home and it shows the same IP of 192. and she knows nothing of networking either. Thanks!


Did you try as a second option to use your USB port instead of your nic card?


----------



## gjw (Aug 27, 2004)

GhostHost 7777 said:


> I'm having the same problem as jadesmommy2000! I was finally able to get a phone line put in my room, but I can't change my IP address from its 169.xxx.xxx.xx number to the needed 4xx???? that Verizon needs. The one good thing is that I complained enough to Verizon and threatened to cancel my DSL service before my free month ended. Not only did they give me an extra free month, but they are also sending me a free ehternet card, and they're gonna send someone out to install it for me. But, I'd like to try to get this problem fixed in the mean time.
> 
> I have a Westell 2110 Wirespeed modem and a Realtek RTL 8139 Family PCI Fast Ethernet NIC. HELP! I'm really looking forward to having DSL.


I have the exact nic card and modem you do and I had no problems well sort of had no problems. At first it could not detect my nic card and asked to use my USB port when I was installing software but after installation of software I shut everything down powered up the Westell then my Linksys router then my pc and everything was fine. Your Westell modem and perhaps jadesmomy could be suspect. Did you try connecting via USB?


----------



## GhostHost 7777 (Aug 27, 2004)

*USB Failed*

I tried using the USB cable. The IP address still won't change.


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

An IP address of 169.254.x.x indicates that Windows was unable to contact a DHCP server and allocated it's _autoconfiguration_ address. I'd be checking cables and the NIC, this is likely a hardware problem.


----------



## GhostHost 7777 (Aug 27, 2004)

*New Ethernet Card, Same Problem*

I just received the new ethernet card (Netgear FA311 Fast Ethernet) that Verizon sent me, and installed it with no problem. But I'm still having the same problem. The software still says it can't find an internet connection. Any other ideas?

I don't feel like going through the tech help again and getting the run-around for the next 2 hours; I'll call tomorrow. I hope it's not the modem; I don't enjoy having to keep waiting.


----------



## Guest (Aug 30, 2004)

You should be able to get that setup without using Verizon's Install Program. When I got Verizon last year I had the same issue that your having and tech support gave me all the information to get online in about ten minutes. I have set up about six machines for people and the CD Install only worked twice. I had to call to get all the others working.

I switched to cable after a couple of months due to the increase in download speeds.


----------



## GhostHost 7777 (Aug 27, 2004)

What kind of information did they give you—so I'll know what to ask for? The only thing they ever did was make me reboot, cycle the modem, try to release and renew the IP (failed), check some other things, and then declare that something must be wrong with the ethernet card.


----------



## Guest (Aug 31, 2004)

First you need your user name that Verizon gives you, it will start with vz then you need to give them your password if you already haven't done so.

They should give you the information needed for your TCP/IP settings and so forth.

Then they should walk you through setting up your POP3 and SMTP so that you can send and receive mail.


----------



## GhostHost 7777 (Aug 27, 2004)

What user name? I was never given one/didn't know I was suppose to get one. Why would I need a user name and password if I can't connect to set up my new account to begin with?


----------



## GhostHost 7777 (Aug 27, 2004)

After calling and explaining that the new ethernet card that they sent didn't solve my problem, the tech rep performed a couple of tests and discovered that the problem was most likely their DHCP server. I was connected through to a field technician, and was told that the info that they're getting from my DSL modem doesn't conform to what I'm telling them. They say I have 2 solid lights (power & ready) and 1 blinking light (ethernet). But all three lights are solid. So a field tech is going to check the wires and cables (on their server or my house? both?) and get back to me. If their server is fine, then they're gonna set up a date for a field tech to come to my house and make sure everything is set up properly on my end.

After all this time, the problem is most likely their fault! *sigh*

I know that no one here can help me at this point, but it may be helpful for others to know that 1) if there's a problem, it doesn't necessarily mean that it's on your end, and 2) if you complain enough and keep reporting problems, Verizon will bend over backwards to keep you happy and get you connected.

Funny side note: When I first got the tech rep this morning, she asked, "How can I help you?" I replied with, "Put a gun to my head and pull the trigger." I thought it was funny. She didn't.


----------



## GhostHost 7777 (Aug 27, 2004)

Verizon called me back today. The technician that I spoke to said that they performed a few tests on the DHCP server, and that everything was fine. Before having a guy come out to check things here, he had me try to log on one more time. Low and behold, my DSL was finally up and working. I guess those test just gave the server a little kick in the right direction.


----------



## Guest (Sep 2, 2004)

BTW nice hijacking job on this thread there Ghost Host 7777!

Don't make a habit out of it.................


----------



## GhostHost 7777 (Aug 27, 2004)

*Hijacking?*

If you are refering to the abundance of posts by me, I was merely posting my experiences to further help jadesmommy2000 and anyone else who may come across this topic. I didn't mean to steal jadesmommy2000's thunder. I honestly hoped that he/she would post their experiences with resolving the Verizon DSL issue so that I (and others like us who are in the same boat) could learn from it. Instead, I ended up posting MY experience and solution to the problem.

Jadesmommy2000, I was only trying to help; I didn't mean to step on your toes. Since we were in the same jam, I thought it only right to help by sharing. Just know that your DSL problems may lie with Verizon itself.

With that said—and my problem hereby solved—I wish everyone luck!


----------



## gotissues68 (Sep 7, 2002)

GhostHost 7777 said:


> If you are refering to the abundance of posts by me, I was merely posting my experiences to further help jadesmommy2000 and anyone else who may come across this topic. I didn't mean to steal jadesmommy2000's thunder. I honestly hoped that he/she would post their experiences with resolving the Verizon DSL issue so that I (and others like us who are in the same boat) could learn from it. Instead, I ended up posting MY experience and solution to the problem.
> 
> Jadesmommy2000, I was only trying to help; I didn't mean to step on your toes. Since we were in the same jam, I thought it only right to help by sharing. Just know that your DSL problems may lie with Verizon itself.
> 
> With that said—and my problem hereby solved—I wish everyone luck!


He as just razzing you! Don't take it personally :chgrin: 

If I remember from supporting the westell's they had both a USB and Ethernet option, perhaps Jadesmommy can tell us whether or not she is connecting via USB or ethernet  It might also be helpful if you can call verizon and ask them if you are setup as Bridged, Routed, PPPoE or PPPoA, don't let the terms confuse you, just ask them exactly what I just did  Hope we can help solve this!!


----------



## weiyb (Sep 20, 2004)

*Similar problem, please help*

I have a similar problem and I desperately need help.

The network configuration is DSL modem (westell 2200) -> desktop computer via wired NIC card. The Verizon DSL connection was fine before suddenly it lost the connection. When I typed ipconfig, it showed IP address of 169.254.x.x. This address is always the same (does not change) no matter how many times I tested.

I also tried connecting my laptop via wirelss PCMCIA card to the router connected to DSL modem and it is working. So I know the problem is not on Verizon side.

But I don’t know how to get my desktop PC back online? Any thoughts? I already tried to clean the spyware (that’s what Verizon technician told me to do). But it seems not working. I haven’t changed the NIC card though.

Thanks.


----------



## CTSNKY (Aug 7, 2004)

> When I typed ipconfig, it showed IP address of 169.254.x.x. This address is always the same (does not change) no matter how many times I tested.


Have you done a release and renew on your IP?

ipconfig /release
ipconfig /renew


----------



## dcho97 (Dec 30, 2005)

*need IP address for setting up verizon email on PDA device*

hello,
my first time on this forum. wonder if anyone can help me out.
i subscribe to verizon dsl & have email accounts. i am trying to configure my PDA phone (motorola A780) so i can have access to the email accounts using my phone. i can use my phone to surf the web; however the email function still needs to be properly configured. i use Cingular as my phone carrier. i spoke to their tech support person for a long time today & we're looking for the numeric IP address to complete the 'Server:' field. we tried 'incoming.verizon.net' & it didn't work. another user of the phone out west had the same problem until he put in the 10-digit server/IP address number, which looks like 123.45.678.90. i'm not so tech-savy; i don't really know what IP addresses are. does it have to do with my motorola phone, or it has to do with verizon?
appreciate your help ahead of time,
dave


----------

